# A word from one of your administrators



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have kept this private for a while but now that I have my thoughts together I felt it was time to share.

Last week, my mother passed away. She had been struggling with various forms of cancer over the past 10 years. It seems this time though, the chemotherapy was working but her immune system was so degraded that a serious bout of pneumonia took her life.

The funeral was last Saturday. It was a beautiful ceremony complete with a packed church full of family and friends. I'm sure my Mom looked down and smiled at the outpouring of love for her and the affect she had on so many people. 

In any case, I thought I would let you know that "real" life issues are taking up a lot of my time so my presence here at DBSTalk may be somewhat limited although I will still be checking in a couple of times a day to take care of any routine administrative duties.

Of course, the rest of the excellent staff of DBSTalk will be on hand to answer any questions and keep you updated on the latest happenings in the satellite world. Basically nothing will change. We have a great team running this place. 

Thanks for reading and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Donna and my thoughts are with you Chris. Dont worry about us here in the forum, we can survive. You need to put yourself first, do whatever brings a smile to your face and heart, spend time with those you love and remember all the special times . We will be here if you need us.


----------



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Best of wishes.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

My sympathies Chris. It sounds like she was a real fighter. May your memories of happier times help you through your grief. Take care.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear Chris, our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

My condolences, as well, go out to you and yours.
I am sure that she will live on in the thoughts of you and your family.
"Sweet in our memories!" Take care.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Chris. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Losing a parent is tough, but you'll get through it.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Chris, I'm sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

Chris,
My heart and prayers go out to you and your family. Thanks for the great service you provide here.

Best Wishes, 
Matt-


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Chris. I hope you find solace in your memories of your mother. With much sympathy, Charise


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

My sympathies, Chris. I've been there. It only gets better from here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss. 

When I lost my mother a few years ago, it helped to spend time thinking about all the good things she did for us and with us.

Nothing will replace her loss to you and the rest of your family, but good memories will help the time passing forward.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My sympathy on your loss, Chris. I lost my mom coming up on 2 years ago, also to cancer. We only had about 6 weeks from diagnosis to her passing, and I can't imagine how 10 years has been on you and your family. You're in my thoughts. 

Dave


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear it Chris. My Mom lost a battle with cancer about 7 years ago. It is tough and extremely hard thing to work through. Dealing with a loss like yours can consume of lot of time and energy, Do yourself a favor and take that time. 

My condolences to your and your family.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

You will be in my prayers and I pray that God will comfort you during this time and fill your heart with peace.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Chris, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. It sounds like you lost a very courageous lady. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

My prayers and condolences to you and yours on your loss, Chris. Don't mind us; we'll be fine. You take care of heart and home -- we'll still be here once the important stuff is handled.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Chris.

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Our heart felt condolences to you and your family. God Bless.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Chris,

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

She is in a better place now, looking down in joy and happiness. God Bless.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

My prayers for you and your family Chris and your mom's soul. Thanks for trusting us enough to share your sorrow and don't worry - we'll be fine. Your "real life" issues are more important. We'll be here if you need us - even if it's just for a good distraction.

WaltinVt


----------



## bcushman (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your loss Chris. Memories will help get you through this rough time.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Chris,

So sorry to hear about your loss. You hid it well, take care of yourself and your family. DBSTalk will be just fine until your ready to jump back in full time.

Your a trooper, prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Chris,

My condolences to you and your family. Your Mom will be in our prayers.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My condolences to you and your family. Our whining about E*/D* gets put into perspective at times like this. Take care of the loved ones.

OK, folks..... can the trolls take a little siesta for a while? Let's make it as headache free as we can for the next few weeks..... I promise to be "good" as well and not say anything to inflame them......


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don't worry about that so much, Bob. The rest of us are around keeping most of the trolling to a minimum. That's one of the good things about having a great staff.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry about your Mom. All the best.


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

So Sorry about your mom. I can't imagine what your going through and have been through. 


Best Wishes,

Matthew


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> I have kept this private for a while but now that I have my thoughts together I felt it was time to share.
> 
> Last week, my mother passed away. She had been struggling with various forms of cancer over the past 10 years. It seems this time though, the chemotherapy was working but her immune system was so degraded that a serious bout of pneumonia took her life.
> 
> ...


Chris

I'm sorry to hear of your mother's death. I'm disabled and I lost my mother 23 years ago to Cancer.

Regards
Paul


----------



## redfishhunter (Aug 5, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Deepest sympathies here. my mom died 7 years ago. This reminds us of our own mortality, our day is coming, sooner or later. I will never be the same. my good friends used to call me happy howie, well my mom followed by 6 others, including a old fiance dying in just over a year. I lost that nickname

It does remind us of whats really important!!!

In 1985 I had a very near death experience,it was a very close thing. lost 13 pints of blood, and believe I saw a bit of heaven. It was so peaceful and nice there. 

She went to a good place, and isnt sufering anymore. 

Be glad for her, and remember the good tiimes. 

I am so sorry for you.....


----------

